# I take that back - some better topwater fish



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Cold front? Check.
Bluebird skies? Check.
High pressure system? Check.
Big topwater bites? OH YEAH.

A greedy little dude:










What is in his throat?

[ame="http://s1119.photobucket.com/albums/k624/sokaku_takeda/Fishing/?action=view&current=HDV_0115.mp4"]Fishing :: HDV_0115.mp4 video by sokaku_takeda - Photobucket[/ame]

I know...I know...you can see the lure in the video. 

A big momma honcher:



















And the release:

[ame="http://s1119.photobucket.com/albums/k624/sokaku_takeda/Fishing/?action=view&current=HDV_0116.mp4"]Fishing :: HDV_0116.mp4 video by sokaku_takeda - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice fish you got their


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice job Tok!!!! Those look like pre-spawn females?


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice fish man! The most exciting way to catch them to boot.


----------



## Masterbasser88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Where did yoy catch those at? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks guys!

They were post-spawn, just eating a lot. Hahahaha!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Masterbasser88 said:


> Where did yoy catch those at?


A friend's pond


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

that sure is a funny looking lure....


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

No take backs!!!

But nice looking fish.


----------

